
Must Listen Web Dev Podcasts for Stallions and Code Newbies Alike - mwood23
https://alcamine.com/blog/5-must-listen-web-dev-podcasts-for-stallions-and-code-newbies-alike
======
argimenes
"Stallions"? Rock star dev narcissism knows no bounds.

